# David Sheegog’s Castle Peak & Thunder Railroad



## thecitrusbelt (Jun 23, 2008)

One of the outdoor garden railroads on Layout Tour #42 (September 20 & 21) will be David Sheegog’s Castle Peak & Thunder Railroad in Anaheim, CA. Here is the story with photo links…

Inspirations for garden railroads come from many sources. For the Castle Peak and Thunder Railroad, it’s Disneyland. 

The yard is roughly 62 feet x 45 feet. The railroad consists of one simple loop main line, one double-reversing loop and several point-to-point lines. There are four major rock features on the CP&T, each with its own waterfall or set of waterfalls. Dave wanted as much of the sound of water as he could get to help mask traffic noise as the rear property line abuts a busy street. 

Painted artwork plays a major role with the railroad. The rear wall hosts a mural which must be seen to be appreciated. Painting was all done by local decorative artist John Rayburn. John has worked extensively for Disney and has painted many of the attractions at Disneyland, including rocks. John added his magical touch to railroad and in fact, the CP&T’s Big Thunder Mountain is painted with paint left over from the painting of Disneyland’s Big Thunder Mountain. The railroad is populated with figures from the Disney and Pixar films. Visitor are given a “scavenger hunt” list and challenged to find scenes from the fifty-two Disney classic animated films and the twelve Pixar films. 

The Disneyland locomotives and rolling stock are amongst the most recognizable in the world and yet they are difficult to impossible to find commercially available. There are five engines that run on the mainline of the CP&T. They are scratch built replicas of the five engines of the Disneyland Railroad. 

Walt Disney said that Disneyland would never be complete as long as there was imagination left in the world and the same could be said of this project. 

For a sneak preview of this Disney-themed backyard railroad,visit: http://www.cptrr.webs.com/apps/photos/

Website: http://cptrr.com/

Bob Chaparro
Moderator
Model Railroads Of Southern California
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/


----------

